# Eventful day



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Walk in this morning to see several lights fail,saw line server for activators overheated,several machines operating strangely and lost three ups units.

maintenance guy hopping round as we had a shade under 460 volts three phase. 273 single at one point

wpd effectively shut down the factory until grid supply corrected.:thumbsup: living down the road my router has been toasted too

fortunately damage appears relatively low as several machines are in excess of
400,000


----------

